# Hello. New culinary student here.



## shroomtoque (Apr 4, 2008)

I am 32, and in the process of career changing. I've been in healthcare and have recently made the jump to attend school.

I'm having some issues. 

I am attending one of the bigger name schools, with the big tuition. I'm wondering if I've made a mistake. 

The problems that I've encountered are minor, but they bug me. 

It bothers me that some of the students are showing up to class looking like they've slept in their uniforms, unshaven, unkempt, and they are passing right along side me. 

If this is a minor thing, tell me to shut up and deal with it. 

I just think that if I'm going to be paying these massive tuition fees, I should be getting my money's worth. I don't want for these people to reflect on me. 

Is this pretentious, or should I be looking for education elsewhere?

If I'm going to be working in class next to people who have no pride in the appearance, then maybe I could go somewhere else and save money?

Any thoughts?


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

I wanna say shut up and deal with it, but I also noticed the same things when going to a big tuition school as well (I responded to your other thread in the Chef's Forum).

The Instructors know who is going to succeed, and who is destined for mediocrity. Make yourself shine through your appearance and work habits, and focus your attention on learning. No matter what school you go to (in any field), you are going to have those slackers that are happy doing the bare minimum. Don't pick up their habits, just focus on what you are doing and you will have a much more meaningful education then if you spent time worrying about them.

I also expected far more from a big school, but the education I got out of there after focusing on doing what I needed to do was invaluable to the path that I'm on now.


----------

